# Ford 8600 hydraulic problem



## mcleanraptor (Jan 15, 2015)

No hydraulics. PTO NOT WORKING. drove back to shop clutch is working. Loud grinding noise. Any ideas.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

*No hydraulics?*

The hydraulic pump and PTO driveshaft is splined into a hub on the flywheel. When these splines fail it rarely makes noise. I would drain the fluid from the rear housing, then remove the hydraulic pump. Noise could be coming from something related to the PTO clutch and/or pump drive gears. Look for parts/pieces in the case below for an indication of where to go next.


----------

